
You don't become a Silicon Valley celebrity by being shy - gcatalfamo
http://mitsloan.mit.edu/ideas-made-to-matter/3-professional-life-hacks-billionaire-introvert
======
CPLX
I wonder what year it will be before the entrenched valley VC types realize
that refusing to meet with people unless you have a mutual friend has profound
consequences regarding the social and economic class and ethnicity of the
people you do business with, and feel compelled to at least pause a moment to
contemplate that fact before espousing the practice.

~~~
mylons
not sure you realize the consequences of what you’re saying. taking an
unfiltered approach would simply not scale. 90+% of startups fail. there has
to be some quality filtering, even if it does discard some potential. i’d
assert the type of startup you’re talking about is even more rare than your
average unicorn.

~~~
CPLX
Of course I realize the consequences.

My point is not that there should be no filter, but that this specific filter
is deeply flawed. There are a nearly infinite number of other ways to filter
the onslaught of requests, your fallacy-of-the-excluded-middle argument
notwithstanding.

It’s worth noting that the people in question have astonishing financial
resources. Is this really the only and best possible solution under those
circumstances?

------
yesimahuman
Title is very misleading and completely obscures the point of the article

~~~
BallinBige
clickbait-esque

------
randomacct3847
At some point I thought I wanted to become a VC, but I realized that I have
too many nihilistic tendencies to ever want to live a life where my entire
schedule is meetings.

------
the_other_guy
I don't understand this title. Shy people usually don't want to be celebrities
in the first place.

------
jt2190
Actual title: 3 professional life hacks from a billionaire introvert.

Billionaire introvert = Reid Hoffman

~~~
dang
It's ok for a submitter to use a subtitle when it's closer to HN's criteria of
not being misleading or baity. In this case the subtitle doesn't exactly hit
the mark, but the title's pretty baity.

~~~
quickthrower2
The "3 hacks" is much closer to what the article is about though. The subtitle
arouses curiosity and has more power to get people to click, but is less
relevant to the content.

~~~
dang
Yes, that's the problem. If you or someone can figure out a way to salvage "3
professional life hacks from a billionaire introvert" into a suitable HN
title, we can change it above.

Or maybe it's just a fluff article and not worth saving.

~~~
gcatalfamo
I honestly thought the subtitle was a better title about the story being told,
since the life hacks don’t really work for common people...

